# Amnesia's Hollywood Chad brother reports on the state of hypergamy



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

After i told him about the girl who called me sus


I am in Northern Cali and he's in LA. BTW when he says "hollywood girls" he doesnt mean literal actresses just girls in that area. Keep in mind my brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is connected


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

money and status and even personality matter way more now then they did 10 years ago 

chads werent on female fingertips 10 years ago so good looking guys could get away just with looks 
@looksmaxxer234


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jul 9, 2021)

sure you can spoil them. its call getting married


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> money and status and even personality matter way more now then they did 10 years ago
> 
> chads werent on female fingertips 10 years ago so good looking guys could get away just with looks
> @looksmaxxer234


Status=everything


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

"Amnesia, just get 2k followers on IG bro, that's all u need"


OVER


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 9, 2021)

what does your gigachad brother's voice sound like?


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> what does your gigachad brother's voice sound like?


given he sings and performs for a living and has fan mail from hot JBs weekly, pretty good


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia leave that shithole called america and come live with me in Utrecht in the Netherlands


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 9, 2021)

Oakland STAND UP!


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> After i told him about the girl who called me sus
> 
> 
> I am in Northern Cali and he's in LA. BTW when he says "hollywood girls" he doesnt mean literal actresses just girls in that area. Keep in mind my brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is connected
> ...


Why don't you use his connections to get into a social circle where you can slay better girls than you do now?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 9, 2021)

is ova


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Why don't you use his connections to get into a social circle where you can slay better girls than you do now?


cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is connected







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Status=everything


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia has secret sex thoughts about his Chad brothet


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


No yo would probably find a nice trad wife there


----------



## Lmao (Jul 9, 2021)

This will make it way easier to doxx you ngl.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1217171
> View attachment 1217169


The JBpill destroyed me.


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

Lmao said:


> This will make it way easier to doxx you ngl.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> . Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos


How young we talking


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The JBpill destroyed me.
> 
> View attachment 1217176
> View attachment 1217177


----------



## Lmao (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> How young we talking


@personalityinkwell level or legit pre pubescent?


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 9, 2021)

Lmao said:


> This will make it way easier to doxx you ngl.


he's already revealed this info before tbh. Lives somewhere in the bay. One of the more liberal cities tho 🤔


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1217179
> View attachment 1217181


He’s slayed every Stacy this forum drools over. No wonder he married so young.


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 9, 2021)

Social status, being NT, and having connections is so underrated on this site tbh. So many autists here think that as soon as they ascend they will get chicks instantly. Social circles, social media, etc is vital in the dating game these days.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 9, 2021)

68218FN395 said:


> View attachment 1217168


Amnesia has multiple personality disorder, his brother is actually his own dissociative mind. Real Tyler Durden shit.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 9, 2021)

status is more important than looks for slaying tbh


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He’s slayed every Stacy this forum drools over. No wonder he married so young.


how do dogs on this forum cope tbh




























Justin Bieber is the ultimate slayer


disclaimer: He has had the ultimate slayer lifestyle but i'm not claiming he is a psl god Barbara Palvin admitted to have cheated on her then bf with Bieber: @Adriana Lima was biebers slay for a night: Miranda Kerr cheated on her husband Orlando Bloom with Bieber: the ex husband threw a punch...




looksmax.org


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He’s slayed every Stacy this forum drools over. No wonder he married so young.


He was the ultimate slayer, he had Adriana Lima, Barbara Palvin and Paris Hilton in one night.


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 9, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Amnesia has multiple personality disorder, his brother is actually his own dissociative mind. Real Tyler Durden shit.


This. 

Looksmax.org is basically his Fight Club.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 9, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> This.
> 
> Looksmax.org is basically his Fight Club.


The clue is all in his username


----------



## ilyess (Jul 9, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Social status, being NT, and having connections is so underrated on this site tbh. So many autists here think that as soon as they ascend they will get chicks instantly. Social circles, social media, etc is vital in the dating game these days.


And it's literally the hardest part at least im my case


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 9, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> The clue is all in his username


Amnesia forgets his identity for a month during which he’s larping as a new user texting himself completely unaware they’re the same person


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 9, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> Amnesia forgets his identity for a month during which he’s larping as a new user texting himself completely unaware they’re the same person



@kjsbdfiusdf is one of Amnesia's alts


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 9, 2021)

larp more 
send pics you larping kutta


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


tell some stories tbh. I´m interested


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 9, 2021)

Hollywood sounds like a nice place with very nice people


----------



## one job away (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> After i told him about the girl who called me sus
> 
> 
> I am in Northern Cali and he's in LA. BTW when he says "hollywood girls" he doesnt mean literal actresses just girls in that area. Keep in mind my brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is connected
> ...


Does your family know about your activities on here? How do they react to your surgery’s ? They must know right ?


----------



## one job away (Jul 9, 2021)

Has anyone ever confirmed amnesias brother to be 6.5 psl or higher ? Usually people overrate their childhood moggers


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 9, 2021)

one job away said:


> Has anyone ever confirmed amnesias brother to be 6.5 psl or higher ? Usually people overrate their childhood moggers


Yeah I’ve seen him he’s 6 psl but amnesia is better looking than him now


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Even your brother is telling you to fraud a high snapscore 
Literally few minutes work 

What's holding you back?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> After i told him about the girl who called me sus
> 
> 
> I am in Northern Cali and he's in LA. BTW when he says "hollywood girls" he doesnt mean literal actresses just girls in that area. Keep in mind my brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is connected.


Show us your fucking brother


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 9, 2021)

Looksmaxxers could help each other out and post their IG's in a thread and get free followers.

Follow 4 Follow


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Even your brother is telling you to fraud a high snapscore
> Literally few minutes work
> 
> What's holding you back?


What does snapscore mean?


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 9, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> What does snapscore mean?


Its a 'useless'' feature on Snapchat. The more snaps you send, the more points you receive. Like posts on here


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> What does snapscore mean?


It's the number of messages you've sent 
Low snapscore means loser that doesn't chat


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Hollywood sounds like a nice place with very nice people


It sounds like hell la is way too busy


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Amnesia leave that shithole called america and come live with me in Utrecht in the Netherlands
> View attachment 1217167


This, tired of these dumbass Americans. There is a reason we are referred to as "Stupid Americans" jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 9, 2021)

i dont get any girls...


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 9, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> It sounds like hell la is way too busy


LA is also over double the size of London, maybe triple. I could never live in a city that large and busy, even London seemed almost too big when I went


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Jul 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Amnesia leave that shithole called america and come live with me in Utrecht in the Netherlands
> View attachment 1217167


Are the people in Netherlands / EU really that different? Genuinely asking


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jul 9, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> View attachment 1217159


Is this amnesia?
Kinda looking like my dad in his prime.
Similar bone structure.
Except that my dad had a slightly lower, less roundish hairline and a sloped forehead


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> LA is also over double the size of London, maybe triple. I could never live in a city that large and busy, even London seemed almost too big when I went


Same I hated how crowded the subway trains were I went in 2018


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> larp more
> send pics you larping kutta







your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are *satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit*


Jews going to Jew


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> money and status and even personality matter way more now then they did 10 years ago
> 
> chads werent on female fingertips 10 years ago so good looking guys could get away just with looks
> @looksmaxxer234


So basically now you have to look like a male model and you need to be above average in every other dominance hierarchy. If the dating market wasn't already hard enough for the average guy...


----------



## Lars (Jul 9, 2021)

DankForce1 said:


> Are the people in Netherlands / EU really that different? Genuinely asking


Yeah


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Jul 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Yeah


lifefuel


----------



## Cali Yuga (Jul 9, 2021)

LA is cursed


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


Jews


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 9, 2021)

Leave the west buddy boyos


----------



## recessed (Jul 9, 2021)

imagine bothering with these hoes who probably dont look that great


----------



## Bitch (Jul 9, 2021)

“But muhh hypergamy doesn’t exist!!”


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Jul 9, 2021)

recessed said:


> imagine bothering with these hoes who probably dont look that great


A lot of them do look good, until they take their makeup off. Off topic, but still can't believe its socially acceptable for girls to literally use facepaint to make themselves more attractive jfl.


----------



## recessed (Jul 9, 2021)

DankForce1 said:


> A lot of them do look good, until they take their makeup off. Off topic, but still can't believe its socially acceptable for girls to literally use facepaint to make themselves more attractive jfl.


its quite brutal how a woman can go from 4/10 to 6/10 thanks to make up and then have her self esteem boosted for 6 to 8 thanks to social media simps calling her a qween


----------



## recessed (Jul 9, 2021)

also how the hell did you end up being 5'8.5 when your brother is 6'1


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 9, 2021)

recessed said:


> also how the hell did you end up being 5'8.5 when your brother is 6'1


It is not unheard of. I have a friend who has two brothers with extreme height difference:
One is 170 cm or 5'7 and the other 216cm or 7'


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> So basically now you have to look like a male model and you need to be above average in every other dominance hierarchy. If the dating market wasn't already hard enough for the average guy...


It never even began at this rate


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The JBpill destroyed me.
> 
> View attachment 1217176
> View attachment 1217177


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 9, 2021)

LA must the the highest difficulty area for picking up girls. This must be nightmare mode, living in LA sounds like ropefuel tbh.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Jul 9, 2021)

no wonder why @BrendioEEE was incel in LA


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> what does your gigachad brother's voice sound like?


----------



## Jagged0 (Jul 9, 2021)

recessed said:


> also how the hell did you end up being 5'8.5 when your brother is 6'1


My brother is way taller than me he inherited my dads height but do note I was born premature


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Jul 9, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> LA must the the highest difficulty area for picking up girls. This must be nightmare mode, living in LA sounds like ropefuel tbh.


I heard there’s a big difference between girls that grew up there and moved there at 18


----------



## Warlow (Jul 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> Oakland STAND UP!
> 
> View attachment 1217211


what's my favorite word?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 9, 2021)

nudes said:


> I heard there’s a big difference between girls that grew up there and moved there at 18


Which group is worse?


----------



## Warlow (Jul 9, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> View attachment 1217298


bro. Funny af.


----------



## recessed (Jul 9, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> My brother is way taller than me he inherited my dads height but do note I was born premature


brutal
im 6'3 and my brother is 5'10 at 13 so I bet he's gonna grow up to be around my height


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 9, 2021)

recessed said:


> also how the hell did you end up being 5'8.5 when your brother is 6'1


Dunno man, we both played sports and stuff ate similar diets.

I took accutane he didn't, would that have any difference?



He also didnt end up with a hooked nose and thick black nose like me. He got green and I got black eyes, he didnt have a cleft chin I did. Genetic recomb is weird bro


----------



## MarstonAlloy (Jul 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


It's not a meme?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 9, 2021)

Future chad said:


> no wonder why @BrendioEEE was incel in LA


I legit know someone who mogs Amnesia, in looks, status, and money (also voice jfl) and he's not even surgerymaxxed, he's a natural, and he did end up being a slayer eventually to a degree, but even he lost his virginity way later than I would have expected. 

Rn he's married though, jfl. Mogs me.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> Oakland STAND UP!
> 
> View attachment 1217211


G Funk ?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 9, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> View attachment 1217557


Wtf when did his chin get so big?


----------



## recessed (Jul 9, 2021)

tell


Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


tell us more plz


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jul 9, 2021)

The Weeknd was right tbh


----------



## TITUS (Jul 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Amnesia leave that shithole called america and come live with me in Utrecht in the Netherlands
> View attachment 1217167


Hes going to look like a dwarf there even with all the lifts.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jul 10, 2021)

delusionalretard said:


> It is not unheard of. I have a friend who has two brothers with extreme height difference:
> One is 170 cm or 5'7 and the other 216cm or 7'


My dads 5'10.5 and my uncle 6'2.
And I'm 6 feet.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 10, 2021)

Warlow said:


> what's my favorite word?


BIATCH!


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 10, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> After i told him about the girl who called me sus
> 
> 
> I am in Northern Cali and he's in LA. BTW when he says "hollywood girls" he doesnt mean literal actresses just girls in that area. Keep in mind my brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is connected
> ...


Imagine working so hard for bitches that don't look any better than bitches you could get in any town with 100,000 people or more.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jul 12, 2021)

What do these bitches hope to gain from these followers anyway? Are they all aspiring to do endorsements or do they just equate that to their worth?


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 12, 2021)

Future chad said:


> no wonder why @BrendioEEE was incel in LA


He was obese, it has nothing to do with being in LA.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He was obese, it has nothing to do with being in LA.


Why did I get offered chances at relationships outside of L.A before I was famous in any way, and when I was over 100lb more obese than I am now?


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Why did I get offered chances at relationships outside of L.A before I was famous in any way


You're still not famous in any way.


BrendioEEE said:


> and when I was over 100lb more obese than I am now?


How did they look? Obese, ugly face? Do the landwhales in California all want Chad only?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> After i told him about the girl who called me sus
> 
> 
> I am in Northern Cali and he's in LA. BTW when he says "hollywood girls" he doesnt mean literal actresses just girls in that area. Keep in mind my brother is PSL 6.5+ 60k followers on IG and is 6'1'' and literally works in hollywood and is connected
> ...


hahahahahaha

be:
* good looking PSL6+
* 6feet +
* have good status and income
* have 50K insta followers
AND, still pay a random hookup her rent.


*******
Imagine having to deal with that daily.

It's a non-betabbuxx genuine attraction LTR. Or else nothing, going MSTOW. 
With hookups, having to deal with annoying randoms womens daily, I can't fathom how dudes can survive and deal with that for a longer amount of time


****Best case scenario.
finding a woman that thinks you are the shit, and simps for you.
And stick with that, for as long as that lasts.

LOL @ finding that.


----------



## coolguy1 (Jul 13, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Amnesia leave that shithole called america and come live with me in Utrecht in the Netherlands
> View attachment 1217167


Bro u live in utrecht stad?


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Bro u live in utrecht stad?


No in the province utrecht but i love the city


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> You're still not famous in any way.


If this were true, I wouldn't have to reject opportunistic e-girls to this very day. 


AlexAP said:


> How did they look? Obese, ugly face?


Contrary to popular belief, people outside of California, like in the midwest, and small towns, especially the younger folk and people my age, at least at the time I went out there (18-20), they aren't really like fat or ugly, they aren't super models or anything, but I would "Average" but takes care of themselves is a good description. Wouldn't be surprised if many retards on here who slap the "Stacy" descriptor on any sub 5 female who looksmaxxes in a slutty way would overrate the 3-5's who showed interest in me in the past outside of California.


AlexAP said:


> Do the landwhales in California all want Chad only?


Oddly enough, fatter women seem to be even more hypergamous, regardless of location, than skinnier women, but of course, pretty much all women are EXTRA Hypergamous in California, L.A specifically is worse. 

Outside of a rare exception involving someone who knew who I was online, pretty much the only people who have shown me interest in L.A, who didn't know who I was, after I extensively looksmaxxed, never went higher than a 3/10 at best.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 13, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1217179
> View attachment 1217181


Has this faggot ever touched a woman under 7 PSL


----------



## Lihito (Feb 12, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> View attachment 1217168


another proof this whole forum is Amnesias imagination and we are his imaginary friends


----------



## Lihito (Feb 12, 2022)

Deleted member 13076 said:


> The clue is all in his username


ngl good material for alternate reality game


----------



## Mewton (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 15, 2022)

I'd commit suicide if I had to move to LA now is fucking insane out there starting from scratch


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 14, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


pls elaborate


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> cause i dont wanna live in LA fuck that place, some of the crazy shit he tells me that goes on with celebrities and stuff. Let;s just say that they really are satanic pedos and homosexuals and shit


Damn lol


----------



## ray (Sep 12, 2022)

brootal cali is souless shithole


----------



## Anstrum95 (Sep 12, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The JBpill destroyed me.
> 
> View attachment 1217176
> View attachment 1217177







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Sep 13, 2022)

Jagged0 said:


> status is more important than looks for slaying tbh


Looks is highly correlated with status. You can’t have status if you’re wrinkly. Or acne


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Sep 13, 2022)

Status is gained using leverage.

Money is leverage.

Looks are leverage.

Being willing to risk your health to get drunk nightly and be seen as the hilarious wild guy is leverage

Having a talent is leverage.

Always have to gain status with leverage


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 13, 2022)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Looks is highly correlated with status. You can’t have status if you’re wrinkly. Or acne






thats not his daughter  are you telling me women are offering themselves up to have his kids because he's handsome?


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 13, 2022)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Looks is highly correlated with status. You can’t have status if you’re wrinkly. Or acne










Also slayer bandmates of his


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Sep 13, 2022)

This thread makes me so sad and nostalgic, so many deleted accounts and usernames who don't post anymore even though the forum would be so much more better with them back...It's over.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> LA is also over double the size of London, maybe triple. I could never live in a city that large and busy, even London seemed almost too big when I went


population is the same so its actially less busy cos its more spread out


----------

